# Adult Gila monsters and Beaded lizards



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

Wanted Adult Gila monsters and Beaded lizards cash waiting.
I do have a DWA licence.
Tried to put this add on Dwa classifieds.


----------



## Reed Meredith (Jul 5, 2011)

Penfolds reptiles have 2 beaded lizards. :2thumb:

See signature. Going on the Facebook page is probably your best bet.


----------



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

*Beaded lizards*

I have now purchased some beaded lizards.Im still looking for the Gilas
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

careful, they can leap several feet though the air to get you D: 


na i kid ^^


----------



## BLACKTHROAT1 (Mar 2, 2008)

*gilas*

if your not desperate ill have unrelated baby banded gilas hatching in a while

keith


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

What do Heloderma go for in the uk?


----------



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

*Heloderma price*

I think they are cheaper here than Mars :2thumb:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

I have baby beadeds due for £250 ea
I also have 1 young cinctum female that I may sell


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Our Gizmo is one of Teg's 2012 babies (hatched 21/12/2012).... grown quite a bit since I got him/her in January.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotherps/9523510493/


----------



## Simon Bomholt (Dec 26, 2010)

i have some super nice horridum horridum for hamm if inteested..


----------



## klara007 (Sep 9, 2013)

This is very interesting


----------

